# Progress Report :: Advice Needed



## juniper (Sep 18, 2010)

It's been 10 days since we've had Juniper. I'm not sure whether I'm doing enough to encourage the bonding processs because I'm basing things on how it was when we got our beloved Kippy who was so much younger and just an all round sociable bird. Perhaps that's not Juniper's personality? 

By this time Kippy was already spending long chunks of time perched on us and had begun bonding. Juniper doesn't seem to have much interest in being on us unless he has no choice. We can put our hands in his cage to change food, water, bedding etc no problem but that's it. 

He comes out of his cage daily and generally likes to fly as high as he can get and stay there. Finally I get up and get him down amidst much squawking and complaint on his part and then I take him to another room and he sits on me for a couple of minutes letting me nuzzle him and stroke his crest but that's it for the day then he's off.

He spends most of the rest of the day outside his cage on top of it. We talk to him constantly and interact with him but I'm wondering if I should be doing more to actively encourage him to be on us. He steps up easily if he's on the floor but that's it. I can't get him to do so from the outside top of his cage. 

Should I be doing more or should I let him go at his own pace and hope he eventually comes round?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Use food bribery to make the interaction interesting for him - hold treats in your hand for him to eat, like millet spray or sunflower seeds. Some birds don't form attachments as quickly as others, and Juniper isn't one of the super fast birds. Right now it sounds like he isn't enjoying the interaction, so you need to make it more enjoyable.


----------



## juniper (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks, tielfan. I did use millet this morning which he took from my fingers though not my outstretched hand. We had his wings clipped today and the store owner said she thought that Juniper was closer to a 10 months than 6 months. So I guess I'll have to be even more patient with him. 

I'm hoping the wing clipping will help with the taming/bonding process. He was quite flighted when we got him and would fly up as high as he could get once he was out of the cage.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I would also let him eat his millet next to you when you are eating at meal times. It may help him feel more connected to you through his flocking instinct.


----------



## juniper (Sep 18, 2010)

Slowly and surely Juniper has been making progress. 

He's comfortable having us around and sometimes will climb right around his cage and come down to his food bowl where I'm standing while the cage door is wide open. He now easily takes millet from my hand and today and yesterday he stepped onto my hand to eat the millet. 

He's flown out of his cage a few times and steps up very well when he's on me after flying out of his cage. 

I feel he's so close to being able to step up from the cage but just can't quite allow himself to do it. He's been singing more too which is such a delight. It's very rewarding to build their trust like this.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cockatiels are perfect in every way 
Well done im so glad for you :thumbu:


----------

